# Limping upon waking up, please help!



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

Kai who is 5 1/2 months old began limping whenever he wakes up, almost as though he is stiff. My husband feels he has always seemed to be a little slow going upon waking up/getting up. But this limp is very pronounced. I haven't taken him to the vet yet since it goes away after he has been up for a few minutes. This has been going on for 4 days. After a few minutes he is fine, walking and running like always. I am not sure if he got injured wrestling with Kona or if he has something more serious going on. Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I would get him to the vet or even call to see what they say. I hope it is nothing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Front legs, back legs? The most wonderful money you will ever waste is to bring him to the Vet and it be nothing. Could be Pano?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus has been doing this for about a week. He is 6 months old, and this is the first time I've ever noticed it. I think his leg is just asleep because he'll hop down out of his chair and limp around for a minute, and then it goes away. It only happens after he's been laying down for awhile, so that's why I assumed his leg was asleep. It's always one of his front legs too.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is a little young, but it could be pano. Some vets treat it, but the drugs are normally worse then the problem. They usually outgrow it on their own. I'd let the vet have a look at him.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry to say but ours was limping at 4months, same as you, when he got up seemed stiff. Turns out he has ED and a pretty moderate stage, I suggest you take him in and get Xrays. We thought it was growing pains (per our first yet) and if we would have known and had the surgery sooner, he would not have developed the arthritis.....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I myself would rest him for a week to seven days, after see if your noting the same problems.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

When Samson was young, he'd limp some when first waking up.....we always assumed he was just stiff from sleeping....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What leg??????


----------



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. I am still trying to figure out which leg. I think it is a front one and my husband says back. Today we went to the dog park and I watched him real close to see if he was favoring any leg and I couldn't see it. Maybe like Augustus McCrae's mom it is asleep since he stops limping after say 5-10 steps, well at least I hope that is all it is. If he has pano than does he show symptoms only upon getting up from laying for awhile or is it something that causes symptoms no matter what he is doing? I am going to watch it for the next couple of days to see if it improves. All the talk on the internet about elbow dysplasia and hip dysplasia has me so paranoid. It's like the more you know the more you worry. Thanks again for your opinions.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have any advice...just hoping you're little guy is okay.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Try to see if he keeps sleeping on the same side. Then try to figure out which leg is the problem. Chances are, he is just laying on it or something.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think everyone has given you great advice so far. I hope it is nothing and he will be better very soon.


----------



## Leo (Feb 8, 2009)

*Limping after waking up*

My 5 month old puppy does the same thing - only for a few seconds, and then seems fine. I always thought her leg had fallen asleep. She does not seem to be in any pain.
Now I am worried about all the possibilities! Please keep us updated!


----------

